# My wood lathe still works,



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

but it's me that has become rusty, having not used it in a long time, so today as a warm-up, I turned a few pens.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Didn't they make a movie about you, Harry? "The Write Stuff"


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Harry,

I've been told that when you feel rusty, a great cure is generous lubrication.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> but it's me that has become rusty, having not used it in a long time, so today as a warm-up, I turned a few pens.



Couldn't find the lathe whilst I was there, eh????

great job, as always


:nhl_checking:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry those are beautiful pens as usual. Glad to see ya found the lathe again Harry. I am going to be posting some turnings tomorrow that I have been working on for Christmas to take to the gallery.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Harry those are beautiful pens as usual. Glad to see ya found the lathe again Harry. I am going to be posting some turnings tomorrow that I have been working on for Christmas to take to the gallery.


Thanks guys. Bernie, I turned a small bowl today, the last blank from the Jacaranda limb that you may remember I was give two years ago. I must confess that getting back on the lathe was a very pleasant experience, especially given that this blank had big faults and I didn't get a single dig-in and it didn't explode! I'll have the photo-shoot ready tomorrow.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great Harry. Just glad to see you had a pleasant experience and got some turning time in. Yes I do remember that piece. Will be looking forward to the shoot.


----------

